# Invisible Defenders Skins in Matte Finish



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Here is the link they sent me...they have 6 designs now and are adding more soon.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=MATTE+Decal+Skin+Sticker+for+Amazon+Kindle+3+Invisibledefenders&x=10&y=18


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

YAY!  Glad to hear that!  I really like the one I have now although having mat would be even better.  )


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright!  I was hoping for this.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good deal, I think this will give Decal Girl some stiff competition now.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooooh.... This is great news!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

This is fantastic news! I'm going to order one right away.


----------



## BJHunter (Mar 24, 2011)

Darn! The one I just bought a few weeks ago is now in matte


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anybody know if you can get the NUMBER labels above the top row on these new matte versions?


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't find the non-matte finish on the Defenders as shiny as the Gelaskins...FYI.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

ff2 said:


> Does anybody know if you can get the NUMBER labels above the top row on these new matte versions?


Yes... yes you can.

The pics aren't that great, but take a look at the following link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,52189.msg957913.html#msg957913


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Yes... yes you can.
> 
> The pics aren't that great, but take a look at the following link:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,52189.msg957913.html#msg957913


So did you special order yours? How do you go about that?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

The MATTE version can have numbers printed?  I did not see where on their site to note that request.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

When I purchased mine (before matte was available, grrrr), I emailed them directly and asked if the numbers could be added.  It wasn't an option listed on the site.

They were easy to work with and we traded a few emails to be sure that the numbers were positioned where I wanted them.  If you go this route be patient while waiting for a response.  The stilted language used made me think that they're about 12 hours away.  Still, all things considered they went out of their way to be sure I got what I wanted.


----------



## MelissaM (Jan 22, 2011)

BJHunter said:


> Darn! The one I just bought a few weeks ago is now in matte


 Me, too. Oh, well....


----------

